# Just threw the plasma TV out on the decking.



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Why oh why will he spenfd the weekend in the pub smoking ****... when I have detoxed for 6 weeks amd spend a million pounds on vitamind-s and books and alternative therapies!!!!
M i IRRATIONAL


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

((hug))
Guess cause hes a twit 


Did you break the TV  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

hun.  No idea why men do such things but I guess that is one way to get through to them.....


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

big 's hun, they just dont get it 

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Because they are from Mars hon...  

My DH is useless your not in the boat alone  

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ah hun!!!   Some men, they just dont have a clue


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I am slightly more rational today. I told my collegues this story today and they were in fits of laughter.
He has told me I must get a new one. I told him when I am pregnant I will bnuy him whatever he wants a plasma, WII AND p3!!!!!  He still does not get why I went mad!!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

AAgghh went out last night.... he kept begging me to let him smoke. I was being such a nagging wife, it was awful. I came home rather than see him smoke. What a wwwwww£$%er he is !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Armi ((hug))

Has your Dh always smoked ? is he fit and healthy otherwise and taking the other advice to improve your chances ? do you have a plan for treatment soon ? are you doing something too like diet  

Sorry for the 20 Questions, I see your unexplained from your signature I just wonder if there is more to this 

TTc is stressfull, and I know when we reached ten years of trying I snapped at my SIL's  while out one day and DH I also had the toughest of years which ended with me on antidepressants, suffice to say we got over that hurdle and we are still ttc, but we are still together and we accept how the other deals/copes with bad days.

I really think from your posts you need to take some of Amanda's relationship advice and try and talk through why hes smoking when it upsets you and why you want him to stop and how you can help him, its not easy to give up something like **** when there are stresses and pressures (((hug)) but if he's said he would and now hes not there needs to be a proper talk, have look on the giving up smoking board see if theres some advice there  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

My DH can't seem to give up either! And he's not even a real smoker - I thought about telling him no more tx unless he stops but thyen that would be biting off my nose to spite my face. You're not alone hun!

Kay xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Armi 

My DH smokes like a chimney and he has said he'll give up but hasn't!   You do have to bear in mind though that it's an addiction just the same as drugs, alcohol or gambling.  It's hard to give up, it does take a lot of willpower and commitment and maybe he just can't manage it at a time when he already feels stressed.  You say that you're nagging all the time and that won't help hun, it will just put him under more pressure which will in turn make him want to smoke more.  Back off a bit, let him come to this decision on his own and then perhaps he will.  It's like any addiction if he does it because you tell him too he won't be able to sustain it, he has to do it because he's ready to.

Axxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Armi, I feel for you. 
Depsite having two sons from  his first marriage, my DH had slightly dodgy sperm - dodgy enough to need ICSI. I put him on all sorts of suppliments and gawd knows what and turned my own body onto a temple of goodness while having tx but...he still smoked, albiet slightly less than he had done. He still smokes now with a little baby in the house (although I don't let him smoke inside) and knowing he's been told to stop because of a medical condition and how little we can afford him to literally burn a fiver a day.  I did everything to get him to give up, up to and including throwing objects both at him and past him, walking out on him (slept in the car a few times) and screaming at him, crying, begging, giving him the silent treatment, crushing his ****, enrollling him in quitting programmes...at one point he told me he'd quit but I knew he was smoking at work and sneaking off down the shed a lot (to have a ***) so forcing the issue just made him do it in secret. In the end, I was forced to conclude that, if seeing me this unhappy and knowing I might never have a baby and maybe even end up leaving him (I was threatening to bugger off and backpack round Australia if tx didn't work) and knowing he might end up killing himself on **** was not enough to get him to give up then, perhaps it's a stonger addiction than I gave it credit for. I know my DH loves me and has never stopped loving me and was as dedicated to our fertility journey as I was - he just...has this one really bad habit I don't like. I can't change it so I have learnt to grudgingly live with it. 

Hope it helps to know you're not the only one. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Caz and Amanda for posting

Armi, how are things now 
Are you OK


----------

